# Paph kolopakingii var. topperi



## bigleaf (May 3, 2011)

Paph kolopakingii var. topperi

I bought at AOS show this past weekend from Orchid Inn. It's a very big plant and flowers are scented. I am glad that I got a big plant - it has single growth but a new one is just emerging. I also bought a few paph seedlings that will take years to flower. But I know years will pass quickly so I am looking to flower these.
If anyone has suggestion on how to grow this species, please feel free to post here. It will be grown next to my phalaenopsis, maybe it will get more light.


----------



## Wendy (May 3, 2011)

Love this! I almost bought one of these from Sam two weeks ago. Who knows, maybe it is the same plant as it was still in bud then. Great buy!


----------



## John M (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful....very good buy! 

So Wendy, come on down to my place so that I can kick you in the butt!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2011)

John! LOL!

Yes that is a great buy Peter. At least one of the STers got it! Mine is in low spike at the moment, couple of weeks to go.

Peter check out my kolopakingii posted here, as a comparison
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20498&page=2


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2011)

I should also mention a bit about my experinence with culture of topperi.
In your picture the leaf on the leaf with the brown spot(s) I had that similar thing happen to my topperi when the greenhouse temperature got in the low 50's. The plant was in a sensitive spot. Once I moved the plant higher up and closer to the heater it stopped.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2011)

That's a good plant for you Peter. It has really big leaves!!

All of the kolos that I have grow fastest in fairly bright light. 

If you have a good vanda spot put it under them.


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful flowers. Very good buy.


----------



## Wendy (May 3, 2011)

Oh yes....I forgot. I grow my kolo warm and in Cattleya light.

PS....John, it was $120 here so it was a bit out of my comfort zone at the time. Any other time it would have come home with me; then Peter would have been out of luck by the time Sam got to him.


----------



## bigleaf (May 3, 2011)

Sam had another one in flower too. Fragrance is a bit interesting. I don't know how to describe it. It's not offensive..but not sweet floral fragrance either.
I also bought a seedling of Paph (adductum 'Dark Cloud' X gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior'). I like the flowering plant at Sam's table but I think it was already sold.

I would love to get a Paph gigantifolum if it ever becomes legal to own one in the US.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2011)

Pssss... Sam sold tons of the gigantifolum second generation plants he made from the selfing of 'Dark Warrior' before the feds confiscated his parent plant and all his seedlings.


----------



## tenman (May 4, 2011)

Super flowers!


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2011)

I miss growing Paphs.  
Terribly jealous lately! Got to get back to it.


----------



## Paph Wrangler (May 4, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Sam had another one in flower too. Fragrance is a bit interesting. I don't know how to describe it. It's not offensive..but not sweet floral fragrance either.
> I also bought a seedling of Paph (adductum 'Dark Cloud' X gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior'). I like the flowering plant at Sam's table but I think it was already sold.
> 
> I would love to get a Paph gigantifolum if it ever becomes legal to own one in the US.



Interesting is a polite way to describe the smell. Mine is in flower now and the smell reminds me of some of the more unpleasant smelling bulbophyllums!


----------



## poozcard (May 4, 2011)

how big it is?


----------



## paphioboy (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful  Do you know the parentage for this cross (clonal names of the parent plants, I mean)?


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Pssss... Sam sold tons of the gigantifolum second generation plants he made from the selfing of 'Dark Warrior' before the feds confiscated his parent plant and all his seedlings.



I don't know if Glenn Decker has any left. I don't know if Glenn's adults got confiscated.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

Wow -- that is a beauty!



Rick said:


> ...I don't know if Glenn's adults got confiscated.



How stupid is that!?

Bill Porter has a few plants left, but I don't know the parentage:
http://portersorchids.com/catalogpaph.htm I think he has dropped the price a little, so the website is not correct -- I think.


----------



## Paul (May 5, 2011)

nice bloom!! Mine (from Sam too) in a few weeks. First bloom too but on an older plant (first growth didn't bloom last year)


----------



## emydura (May 14, 2011)

Stunning.

What are the clones involved in this cross. I have a topperi from Sam (Jeannie x Andy) that is similar in size to yours. Just wondering if it is the same cross.

David


----------



## PaulS (May 14, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> the feds confiscated his parent plant and all his seedlings.



This is one of the main reasons I left New Zealand, this attitude was becoming more likely. Here in Aus you can get your hands on so much more.

Lovely, lovely plant! I'm more than a bit envious.


----------

